# Fracino Piccino LEAK



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Only a minor leak but still a leak!









The tube from the little chrome/shiny fitting is leaking when the machine is turned on.

It has started to rust the base panel under the pump so I need to stop it.

Can the fitting be tightened or does it need replacing?

Looks like something I can do myself or am I being foolish?

Any help appreciated

CAn't get rid of the sideways photo ~ sorry!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I had one of those leak when I had a Piccino, nothing I tried fixed the leak, I replaced the it in the end. You should be able to get one from Fracino. Its a push fit fitting, to get the tube out, push the outer ring in while pulling on the tube.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like the tubing is too short, resulting in the ends pulling on the push-fit connectors at an angle - hence the leak.

Get new tubing, preferably longer (!)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> Looks like the tubing is too short, resulting in the ends pulling on the push-fit connectors at an angle - hence the leak.
> 
> Get new tubing, preferably longer (!)












Quick fit is usually ok apart from that problem. Make up a nice even U with no kinks. I've only had anything to do with these on 14bar air. Used correctly they are wonderful.

John

-


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

The fitting will rotate, just above the hexagon, so you should be able to get the tube to enter 'square'. When mine had a leak, I tried new tube, PTFE tape, fishing out the O ring - nothing worked, the O ring was at fault but it can't be replaced.

You will need to replace the tube as the ends will be a little chewed up by now and it probably won't seal. You don't have enough length to shorten it to present a fresh piece of tube to the fitting.

You can get the fittings on eBay, that's where I got mine. I still have a spare here, I was going to hang on to it in case I need one in the future but if you can't find a replacement, let me know.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

How it should be done at manufacture is to use a much longer piece of tube and put a loop in it.


----------

